# making your own MDMA



## LadyBlunted (Jan 28, 2010)

anyone ever try it? any suggestions or tips? or.. recipes? tried once, failed.


----------



## The Next Shakespeare (Jan 28, 2010)

It's the toughest fucking thing in the world to do.


----------



## BlueNine (Jan 28, 2010)

I've also heard its pretty damn hard to do, more along the lines of lsd synthing than dmt extracting...


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds like its a pain in the ass to me.


----------



## d.s.m. (Jan 28, 2010)

If you're asking here, you can't do it.


----------



## estesj (Jan 28, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> If you're asking here, you can't do it.


If that shit was easy and I knew about it I would fucking retire!


----------



## phree23 (Jan 28, 2010)

its possible to do. i did a lil research on it awhile back and found a "easy" lol yea. right. way of doing it but you would have to invest about 800-1000 to do it and you could possibly make poison or it could blow ya place up. ill try and find the site for ya if ya want tho.


edit: sorry dude the site that i found the recipe on like a year ago is shut down lol


----------



## estesj (Jan 28, 2010)

It would be about the same as running a meth lab! If you got caught you would be looking at some serious time!


----------



## LadyBlunted (Jan 28, 2010)

i guess it always cost so much
cause its so hard to make.
but you know how great it would be to make your own? hahaha, get rich quickk.


----------



## phree23 (Jan 28, 2010)

LadyBlunted said:


> i guess it always cost so much
> cause its so hard to make.
> but you know how great it would be to make your own? hahaha, get rich quickk.


yea but theres way to much risk involved wit makein and sellin X. they dont fuck around when it comes to thats shit.


----------



## hotsxyman911 (Jan 28, 2010)

i dont know about making it but all i do now is pure mdma its such a clean roll and hardest i have ever rolled and i love it and will do nothing but pures for now on.


----------



## shepj (Jan 30, 2010)

Holy shit I feel proud.. MDMA synthesis is tit.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 30, 2010)

Its the bees knees...


----------



## LadyBlunted (Jan 30, 2010)

hotsxyman911 said:


> i dont know about making it but all i do now is pure mdma its such a clean roll and hardest i have ever rolled and i love it and will do nothing but pures for now on.


i totaly feel you. my first trip was so amazing, ive never been so high hahaha. and now i dont even get high when i just take e pills hahaaha. and my friends and i made some before, and it was pretty good shit, but it took us about a week to do it, and theres so much care and patience needed, im just looking for maybe an easier way, or easier recipe.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 30, 2010)

mdma is the sweetest thing, totally wish it wasn't such an issue to get hold of round these parts.

i've got a buddy doing advanced chemistry at uni, been trying to convince him to sort me out with some compound for years but he's too sensible haha, total guttor for me though!


----------



## LadyBlunted (Mar 13, 2010)

ruderalis88 said:


> mdma is the sweetest thing, totally wish it wasn't such an issue to get hold of round these parts.
> 
> i've got a buddy doing advanced chemistry at uni, been trying to convince him to sort me out with some compound for years but he's too sensible haha, total guttor for me though!


 

i here ya, i been looking for quite some time. never find it around here either. and if you do its, quite expensive for crappy mdma. yeah and even if you do get ahold of them, its going to be a hard cake to cook. lol


----------



## nelsonjacob (Mar 14, 2010)

i wouldnt be trying to make or sell that shit, and if you are i dont think posting about it on the internet is possable, but come on who would talk about selling the shit on the internet man dont you know that doing that comes with a lot of time


----------



## macrael (Mar 14, 2010)

basically mdma is crystal meth if you can get crystal meth and purify that it comes out to be mdma you can make crystal meth from cold medicin capsils i think they kinda show it on you tube but leave out a few parts if i am not mistaking its almost the exact procedure when making cocaine after the coco is extracted from the leaves it s not realy a long process but you dont get much out of one batch so it takes a long time to get large quantities unless you know what you are doing like in breaking bad lol. you can find out on the net but dont type in crystal meth lol you have to go by its chemical name i give you a hint metamorhine and start your search there i was looking how to purify some cheap ass speeders and thats what i ended up finding along the way


----------



## h/x (Mar 14, 2010)

macrael said:


> basically mdma is crystal meth if you can get crystal meth and purify that it comes out to be mdma you can make crystal meth from cold medicin capsils i think they kinda show it on you tube but leave out a few parts if i am not mistaking its almost the exact procedure when making cocaine after the coco is extracted from the leaves it s not realy a long process but you dont get much out of one batch so it takes a long time to get large quantities unless you know what you are doing like in breaking bad lol. you can find out on the net but dont type in crystal meth lol you have to go by its chemical name i give you a hint metamorhine and start your search there i was looking how to purify some cheap ass speeders and thats what i ended up finding along the way









Please STFU unless you vaguely know the slightest bit of factual evidence.


----------



## drugreference (Mar 14, 2010)

im about to buy a gram of mdma, the only problem is i have no experience with the stuff. can any one let me know what the dosage is and price for a hit and price for a g?


----------



## shepj (Mar 14, 2010)

macrael said:


> basically mdma is crystal meth if you can get crystal meth and purify that it comes out to be mdma you can make crystal meth from cold medicin capsils i think they kinda show it on you tube but leave out a few parts  if i am not mistaking its almost the exact procedure when making cocaine after the *coco* is extracted from the leaves it s not realy a long process but you dont get much out of one batch so it takes a long time to get large quantities unless you know what you are doing like in breaking bad lol. you can find out on the net but dont type in crystal meth lol you have to go by its chemical name i give you a hint *metamorhine* and start your search there i was looking how to purify some cheap ass *speeders* and thats what i ended up finding along the way


Holy fuck.. where to start? Well as a key, don't listen to anything stated that has been underlined or bolded.

First and foremost, besides MDMA and Methamphetamine both being amphetamines and furthermore, phenethylamines, I would not say they are structurally similar at all. Methamphetamine is produced via the reduction of Pseudoephedrine; MDMA is not produced in any similar means.

This is nothing like extracting cocaine. It is not coco, it is coca.. and benzoylmethylecgonine is extracted from the leaves. Look up the extraction, it is not as quick an extraction as you think.

metamorhine? Did you mean metamorphine? Funny you say "speeder", metamorphine is an opioid.. and hence, a sedative (or downer).

Why talk if everything you say is bullshit?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've seen a gram of MDMA go for around $160-$180 with the recommended dosage at .1
Of course you may want to take .2 to roll hard and so on


----------



## shepj (Mar 15, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> I've seen a gram of MDMA go for around $160-$180 with the recommended dosage at .1
> Of course you may want to take .2 to roll hard and so on


wow.. I would not pay over $100 for a g and I can't even feel .15 (but I am rather tolerant)


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 15, 2010)

shepj said:


> wow.. I would not pay over $100 for a g and I can't even feel .15 (but I am rather tolerant)


Location,location,location!


----------



## geddylee.2112 (Mar 15, 2010)

I got a gram for 100 bucks couple of weeks ago, first time too! Fucking awesome!!! Still have half of it left, don't do powder much at all, but this shit is awesome! My girl and I bumped about a quarter of the gram each and rolled around till 4 in the morning!  LOL! HIGHLY recommend it!


----------



## l333t (Mar 16, 2010)

The Next Shakespeare said:


> It's the toughest fucking thing in the world to do.


that acid lsd is one of the hardest drugs to produce they give science grad students as a final exam some times lol whole classes on acid after dam need to study hard be taking acid by the liter lol. 

any way Read Uncle Fester Secrets Of Methamphetamine Manufacture 7th Edition, if wanting to cook some crystal too go for it,it's a skill like every other.But one method i know of for mdma requires to build basically a pipe bomb and hope for it doesn't blow up.If this is for money go with crystal,otherwise have fun,become the ricky ross of mdma lol


----------



## shepj (Mar 16, 2010)

Build a pipe bomb to make MDMA, what method would that be? I have never read a tek that does anything similar to that..

Anyone who can make chocolate chip cookies can make meth.. pure, clean, crystallized methamphetamine may take a little skill though.


----------



## macrael (Mar 16, 2010)

shepj said:


> Holy fuck.. where to start? Well as a key, don't listen to anything stated that has been underlined or bolded.
> 
> First and foremost, besides MDMA and Methamphetamine both being amphetamines and furthermore, phenethylamines, I would not say they are structurally similar at all. Methamphetamine is produced via the reduction of Pseudoephedrine; MDMA is not produced in any similar means.
> 
> ...


ok one am i wrong crystal meth purified is mdma no
2 i said after the extraction from the coco leave meaning the way that they extract the chemical from the water is the exact same process to purify the crystal meth 
cocaine and crystal meth hmmm did i say that you can make mdma from coco plants maybe you shouldn t be doing these drugs while reading and think a bit
3
i said to start looking with metamorphine so whats the big problem chief is there harm in doing a little research cause if you looking for the easy way on the net i really doubt you will find it 

crystal meth is to mdma like crack is to cocaine let me guess there not structurly the same either this is what happens when retards want to make the most out of the least as possible 
when you learn to comprehend you know they say that playing with your self causes blindness wtf happend to you sorry if im not a websters dictionary bro


----------



## l333t (Mar 16, 2010)

shepj said:


> Build a pipe bomb to make MDMA, what method would that be?.


The text where i got that from say o reach 130-140 Celsius you need to put the ingredients to a sealed pipe. which i question? not 100% if it would actually produce anything.


----------



## macrael (Mar 16, 2010)

Crystal methamphetamine (crystal meth) is a purifi ed form of methamphetamine, a potent central nervous system
stimulant. It is a highly addictive drug. Crystal meth users may experience anxiety, depression, mental confusion,
fatigue and headaches after initially feeling powerful and confi dent, having endless energy, increased productivity,
enhanced sexual performance and reduced appetite. Long-term use of crystal meth can cause severe changes in
the brain which account for many of mental health problems among its abusers.1
http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/sti-its-surv-epi/epi/pdf/cme_eng.pdf
ok i am sorry i got it mixed up crystalmeth is purified mdma oppps


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2010)

you mean $800 to $1000 dollar setup... oh geez, don't make me burst a blood vessel now!

a dollar amount like that couldn't even aid a crappy meth setup... its like investing at least $15,000 to $20,000 on such a thing! The press pill alone will cost a few grand... 

Damn kids these days... don't know the simple value of a dollar!


----------



## stupidclown (Mar 16, 2010)

lab gear is pricey, the good stuff anyway. and if you can even find a place to get solvents, acids and other chem you need that won't turn you in to home land security or the DEA that will cost to and you'll have to run around to get it all. it's a big investment to do complicated extractions like mdma and lsd


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 16, 2010)

J'll leave that part for the pros.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> J'll leave that part for the pros.


...and if you haven't got a whiff of a hint yet: you're not a pro!

or anyone who starts a thread on creating such a serotonin filled chemical


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Mar 17, 2010)

macrael said:


> hmmm did i say that you can make mdma from coco plants maybe you shouldn t be doing these drugs while reading and think a bit


*No you didn't, and he didn't think that. He was just proving that what you actually said was retarded.*


macrael said:


> i said to start looking with metamorphine so whats the big problem chief is there harm in doing a little research cause if you looking for the easy way on the net i really doubt you will find it


*Why would he be looking up metamorphine. I don't see how it has anything to do with anything on here. Research is a good thing, maybe you should actually do some, or at least research on how to research because your methods have failed.*


macrael said:


> crystal meth is to mdma like crack is to cocaine let me guess there not structurly the same either this is what happens when retards want to make the most out of the least as possible
> when you learn to comprehend you know they say that playing with your self causes blindness wtf happend to you sorry if im not a websters dictionary bro


*I almost puked at how bad your grammar is. I don't know why you say "when you learn to comprehend" when you obviously have not comprehended a single word that was spoken to you.*



macrael said:


> Crystal methamphetamine (crystal meth) is a purifi ed form of methamphetamine, a potent central nervous system
> stimulant.
> ok i am sorry i got it mixed up crystalmeth is purified mdma oppps


 *Methamphetamine is not MDMA, that's your main problem. You're missing the whole MD(Methylenedioxy) part of the equation. I don't know anything about the process of making cocaine or crystal meth and I don't like to google things to prove a point so I'll let you go on that one. And kid, this is an 18+ forum, your argument sounds like that of a 15-16 year old. You obviously can't read because you don't know how to counter argue what shep is saying, and you obviously don't know how to use the internet or else you wouldn't be posting such retarded responses.

I'm usually not so hateful kid, but that was the worst argument I've seen in a long time. I'll leave with a quote from Billy Madison.
*"What you just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul."


----------



## stoneruk (Mar 17, 2010)

MDMA Synthesis - Not impossible to do, but requires a lot of research and some basic to intermediate chemistry skills. IOW not for n00bs


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 17, 2010)

macrael said:


> basically mdma is crystal meth if you can get crystal meth and purify that it comes out to be mdma you can make crystal meth from cold medicin capsils i think they kinda show it on you tube but leave out a few parts if i am not mistaking its almost the exact procedure when making cocaine after the coco is extracted from the leaves it s not realy a long process but you dont get much out of one batch so it takes a long time to get large quantities unless you know what you are doing like in breaking bad lol. you can find out on the net but dont type in crystal meth lol you have to go by its chemical name i give you a hint metamorhine and start your search there i was looking how to purify some cheap ass speeders and thats what i ended up finding along the way





macrael said:


> ok one am i wrong crystal meth purified is mdma no
> 2 i said after the extraction from the coco leave meaning the way that they extract the chemical from the water is the exact same process to purify the crystal meth
> cocaine and crystal meth hmmm did i say that you can make mdma from coco plants maybe you shouldn t be doing these drugs while reading and think a bit
> 3
> ...


 
Epic fail..you sound like an freshman thats been through too many d.a.r.e. seminars


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 17, 2010)

macrael said:


> basically mdma is crystal meth if you can get crystal meth and purify that it comes out to be mdma you can make crystal meth from cold medicin capsils i think they kinda show it on you tube but leave out a few parts if i am not mistaking its almost the exact procedure when making cocaine after the coco is extracted from the leaves it s not realy a long process but you dont get much out of one batch so it takes a long time to get large quantities unless you know what you are doing like in breaking bad lol. you can find out on the net but dont type in crystal meth lol you have to go by its chemical name i give you a hint metamorhine and start your search there i was looking how to purify some cheap ass speeders and thats what i ended up finding along the way





macrael said:


> ok one am i wrong crystal meth purified is mdma no
> 2 i said after the extraction from the coco leave meaning the way that they extract the chemical from the water is the exact same process to purify the crystal meth
> cocaine and crystal meth hmmm did i say that you can make mdma from coco plants maybe you shouldn t be doing these drugs while reading and think a bit
> 3
> ...





shepj said:


> Holy fuck.. where to start? Well as a key, don't listen to anything stated that has been underlined or bolded.
> 
> First and foremost, besides MDMA and Methamphetamine both being amphetamines and furthermore, phenethylamines, I would not say they are structurally similar at all. Methamphetamine is produced via the reduction of Pseudoephedrine; MDMA is not produced in any similar means.
> 
> ...


 
lol this shit just got edited to the dumbest thing youve seen on rollitup thread


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2010)

lol, you mean dumber than growing shrooms on canned corn?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2010)

Macrael is now your bitch!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2010)

Too many D.A.R.E. seminars!


----------



## shepj (Mar 17, 2010)

macrael said:


> ok one am i wrong crystal meth purified is mdma no
> 2 i said after the extraction from the coco leave meaning the way that they extract the chemical from the water is the exact same process to purify the crystal meth
> cocaine and crystal meth hmmm did i say that you can make mdma from coco plants _maybe you shouldn t be doing these drugs while reading and think a bit_
> 3
> ...


Okay.. time for school.

Methamphetamine is Desoxyephedrine (_N-methyl-1-phenyl-propan-2-amine_)







MDMA is 3,4-Methylenedioxymethamphetamine ( _(RS)-1-(benzo[d][1,3]dioxol-5-yl)-N-methylpropan-2-amine_)







You are saying if you "purify" methamphetamine (which is generally done with dry acetone, as to recrystallize the methamphetamine) that it will add on a 3,4-methylenedioxy bond? 

And you're also saying that Methamphetamine (which comes from Pseudoephedrine) once purified turns into a product that comes from the essential oil of sassafras (safrole)? How does this happen?

Step by step this is how MDMA is synthesized:

*Distillation*: of Natural Oil to obtain pure Safrole
*Rxn*: Formaldehyde + Ammonium Chloride -> MethylAmine.HCl (MeAm.HCl)
*Rxn*: Safrole -(Wacker Oxidation(PdCl2+Benzoquinone))-> MDP2P
*Distillation*: of Reaction contents to yield pure MDP2P
*Rxn*: MDP2P -(Al/Hg Amalgam (MeAm.HCl) -> MDMA oil
*Crystallization*: (MDMA oil + HCl in IPA/Xylene) (anhydrous conditions)

You're saying that is the same as adding Hydriodic Acid to Red Phosphorus and reducing psuedoephedrine? You have no idea what you're talking about. Why would you argue with someone who does?

All right, it is not COCO for the second time. 

_To extract Cocaine from Coca leaves you need a lot of chemicals, and they are:_


Kerosene
Sodium Carbonate (Na2CO3)
DH2O
Sulfuric Acid (H2SO4)
Potassium Permanganate (KMnO4)
Hydrochloric Acid (HCl)
Acetone
Diethyl Ether

_To purify Methamphetamine (from crude methamphetamine)_:


Magnesium sulfate (MgSO4)
Acetone
Methanol (can prolly use EtOH or IPA)

Maybe you should re-read my original response, I am not stupid enough to say you can make MDMA from Coca (remember, it is not Coco.. you're just sounding like a fucktard everytime you write that).

You make crack by using Sodium Carbonate to create a colloid (I believe) in cocaine.. turning Cocaine HCl (salt) to Cocaine Base, which lowers the melting point and allows the cocaine to be smoked without vaporizing all of it.

That is a terrible analogy:
Cocaine and Crack are the same substance (benzoylmethylecgonine). They are simply in different form (Salt, and Base)

MDMA and Methamphetamine are not the same substance.. nor can they ever be.

Unfortunately I am not the retard.. you are.


----------



## stupidclown (Mar 17, 2010)

shepj said:


> Maybe you should re-read my original response, I am not stupid enough to say you can make MDMA from Coca (remember, it is not Coco.. you're just sounding like a fucktard everytime you write that).
> 
> Unfortunately I am not the retard.. you are.


haha i laughed pretty hard on that one


----------



## macrael (Mar 17, 2010)

your right ok and i am wrong but those pics of meth and mda look pretty similar sure they are different thats why they have different names if you add another chemical to something will it not change the structure and you guys are right the only knowledge i have on this is from the short research i did on trying to make something out of these shit speeders i have lol since you guys dont want to go to the site i posted illl go and post what they say opps i did maybe there wrong also read my post with the link and to extract COCA from the leave all you neeed is water the rest is to get the chemical substance from the water and acids are used to help crystallize it once again i no i am wrong sorry


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 17, 2010)

macrael said:


> your right ok and i am wrong but those pics of meth and mda look pretty similar sure they are different thats why they have different names if you add another chemical to something will it not change the structure and you guys are right the only knowledge i have on this is from the short research i did on trying to make something out of these shit speeders i have lol since you guys dont want to go to the site i posted illl go and post what they say opps i did maybe there wrong also read my post with the link and to extract COCA from the leave all you neeed is water the rest is to get the chemical substance from the water and acids are used to help crystallize it once again i no i am wrong sorry


goos shit..way to man up and admit it +rep


----------



## geddylee.2112 (Mar 17, 2010)

Seriously Bobsgreen? Dammit, you gave him +rep! LOL! Oh Well, can I get some +rep fro growing great smoke and not being a complete dumbass?


----------



## macrael (Mar 18, 2010)

shepj said:


> Okay.. time for school.
> 
> *Methamphetamine* is Desoxyephedrine (_N-methyl-1-phenyl-propan-2-amine_)
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2010)

yo uare wrong, have a look for some of dr shulgin's vids on the jewtoob. just adding a single atom to a substance completely changes its pharmacology.
For example water and peroxide...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2010)

Let's do this simple ass method for you... to show all that you're down wrong in your feces!

H is Hydrogen/ Correct? Yes. Do you grasp that...

okay lets move on:

O is for Oxygen/ Yes, can you repeat after me (krafts macrael & cheese!) O is for oxygen... good 

Now combine the (2)... and you have one unique element: water!

Now stop trying to amuse us with your stupidity and move on to other subjects!


----------



## macrael (Mar 18, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Let's do this simple ass method for you... to show all that you're down wrong in your feces!
> 
> H is Hydrogen/ Correct? Yes. Do you grasp that...
> 
> ...


ok water does not contain hydrogen
like mdma doesn contain any form of methanphetamines


----------



## macrael (Mar 18, 2010)

So, why does MDMA contain "methamphetamine" in its title?

It is because the central part of both molecules are similar. Crudely speaking, MDMA could be looked at as a &#8220;derivative&#8221; of methamphetamine although the two drugs are very different compounds.

For example, 1,3,5-trinitrobenzene (TNT), a high explosive, and chlorobenzene, a non-flammable solvent, both have benzene in the name but the two compounds are completely different.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2010)

macrael said:


> So, why does MDMA contain "methamphetamine" in its title?
> 
> It is because the central part of both molecules are similar. Crudely speaking, MDMA could be looked at as a derivative of methamphetamine although the two drugs are very different compounds.
> 
> For example, 1,3,5-trinitrobenzene (TNT), a high explosive, and chlorobenzene, a non-flammable solvent, both have benzene in the name but the two compounds are completely different.


There you go! 

You have solved the rubix cube of all molecular models


----------



## edux10 (Mar 18, 2010)

just google it, it really does take a lot of reading but the info is out there and it is free. It is very interesting and like another reply said it does take about 1000-1500$ to set up but after that it takes about $200 a batch and the yeilds are enough to keep the ball 'rolling'.

I would suggest reading a book called PihKal and Tihkal. these books have a lot of other substances in them but PiHkal has MDMA in it (and other flavors) and has a lot of info, it DOES show how to make it but you will need a few other basic chem books to really understand it

there are a few step by steps online that are easier to read but not in complete lymans terms. Safety is first so i would start to brush up on chemistry before you blow yourself up and give everyone a bad name. It is safe as long as you know what you are doing. I mean someone could blow themselves up making bubble bath or some shit like that but this is a little different. obviously it can be done. more people need to learn and pass it on to the next generation..


----------



## shepj (Mar 19, 2010)

macrael said:


> So, why does MDMA contain "methamphetamine" in its title?


Because it is a methamphetamine. What next though, are you going to say that Phenethylamine (one of the neurotransmitters in the human body) is the same thing as Methamphetamine and MDMA because they are all phenethylamines? Are LSD, Psilocybin, and DMT all the same because they are all tryptamines?

Methamphetamine: N-&#945;-Dimethylphenethylamine
MDMA: N, &#945;-dimethyl-3,4-(methylenedioxy)phenethylamine



macrael said:


> It is because the central part of both molecules are similar. Crudely speaking, MDMA could be looked at as a &#8220;derivative&#8221; of methamphetamine although the two drugs are very different compounds.


Crudely speaking all amphetamines and cathinones could look like phenethylamines, this goes for all substituted phenethylamines, substituted phenethylamines, and substituted cathinones.

The central part of both molecules? Damnit dude, take a chemistry class and learn the names of what the hell you are trying to talk about. MDMA could not ever be a derivative of methamphetamine.



macrael said:


> For example, 1,3,5-trinitrobenzene (TNT), a high explosive, and chlorobenzene, a non-flammable solvent, both have benzene in the name but the two compounds are completely different.


You know how many other millions of things have benzene in the name?


----------



## macrael (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the crash course in science guys i am enlightened now lol i just learnt so much shit that i will never need to use in life again.


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 20, 2010)

macrael said:


> thanks for the crash course in science guys i am enlightened now lol i just learnt so much shit that i will never need to use in life again.


 
Anyone feel like giving him a division lesson next?

I spoke way to soon on the plus rep..



wiggabee said:


> Those prices are outrageous. Here in Utah, it's only $4.00 - $8.00 a pill. Wholesale prices are 200 pills for $300. But in Utah we have a giant rave with a few thousand people every single weekend. The prices are so cheap because there's so many customers.





macrael said:


> thats ridiculous 66 cents a piece for only two hundred he must be making them by the millions
> aint making much if hes selling at that price for 200





bobsgreen said:


> Lmao thats funny shit..check your figures again..(I think the plastic bong is messing with your brain..)


----------



## shepj (Mar 20, 2010)

bobsgreen that is fuckin great! haha


----------



## LadyBlunted (Jun 28, 2010)

i love how this whole thread trailed off into making meth
or.. something like that.. who could follow it
with all you guys bickering like school girls. smh


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

TMI


thread closed.


----------

